# Rat mixing tubs



## Maxwell (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I have looked everywhere for the mixing tubs with no luck.

Im in Newcastle NSW does any one know of where i can get some?

Edit:
After the news you cant get them anymore, can someone point me to the tubs they are using.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 14, 2013)

Rat mixing tubs are good. But these days I just use a blender.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 14, 2013)

You can no longer get the concrete mixing tubs in Australia unless you find them second hand or import them.


----------



## Maxwell (Jun 14, 2013)

After the news you cant get them anymore, can someone point me to the tubs they are using.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 14, 2013)

I use 54litre fish bins from Super Cheap for $11. The main things to look at is make sure they are not too deep and make sure there is no square edges for the rats to chew at.


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 14, 2013)

I have heard using those shallow mixing tubs are really cruel for rats as they don't have the head room to stand up on their hind legs ect. 

I use A 110L Tough plastic tub for my rats that I picked up from A cheap shop for about $20 I think


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 14, 2013)

kr0nick said:


> I have heard using those shallow mixing tubs are really cruel for rats as they don't have the head room to stand up on their hind legs ect.
> 
> I use A 110L Tough plastic tub for my rats that I picked up from A cheap shop for about $20 I think


How many rats to you keep in those tubs?


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 14, 2013)

Ah I had 4 adults and A few weaners. Why is that?

I am thinking of making A second level out of plastic sheet and wire for ease of cleaning


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Just wondering. I keep one female in each tub and her babies when they come up to four weeks old. I usually get between 8 and 13 to each litter but can most of the time reduce the litter to about 10 by evening them out.


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 14, 2013)

Ah right I cull mine down to 8 each mother as soon as I see fur growing to feed my frills. But with 2 mothers one usually tries to palm her babies off to the other so I am thinking of making A rack for 1 mother and babies to stop that problem.

But I am only feeding 2 snakes plus occasionally my frills and ackie so I might just keep 1 male and 1 female. It still works out cheaper to breed my own then it is to buy anyway so I don't worry about that and I also like rats so that is A plus


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 14, 2013)

kr0nick said:


> Ah right I cull mine down to 8 each mother as soon as I see fur growing to feed my frills. But with 2 mothers one usually tries to palm her babies off to the other so I am thinking of making A rack for 1 mother and babies to stop that problem.
> 
> But I am only feeding 2 snakes plus occasionally my frills and ackie so I might just keep 1 male and 1 female. It still works out cheaper to breed my own then it is to buy anyway so I don't worry about that and I also like rats so that is A plus


I have two BHP's , a diamond cross coastal , a coastal , a spotted and a breaded dragon. My bearded dragon isn't onto pinkies rats yet so it is just the snakes. I have five tubs in a rack with four females and one tub with two males. I use bird breeding cages to grow my rats out from 4 weeks old until anywhere from 100 grams to 200 grams. I do not grow them over 200 grams for time reasons and I do not them getting fat.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 14, 2013)

Google 'the plastic man concrete mixing tub'.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 14, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Google 'the plastic man concrete mixing tub'.



Those are big tubs, how many rats would ya be able to house in those?


Rick


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2013)

My advice is to be sitting down when you read a quote from "the plastic man"


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 14, 2013)

Tesla said:


> My advice is to be sitting down when you read a quote from "the plastic man"



Noticed that with all plastics places, like to make some money on there HD products.


Rick


----------



## wokka (Jun 15, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Noticed that with all plastics places, like to make some money on there HD products.
> 
> 
> Rick


It seems you either pay Aussie prices to maintain Aussie standards or import from countries which may use slave labour and lesser standards.


----------



## BIGBANG (Jun 15, 2013)

I use 55 lt black plastic tubs from the reject shop and make my own lids out of old bird cages, I keep 2 females and a male in each tub although the males are rotated between different tubs, works fine and they breed fine as well.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 15, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> I use 55 lt black plastic tubs from the reject shop and make my own lids out of old bird cages, I keep 2 females and a male in each tub although the males are rotated between different tubs, works fine and they breed fine as well.


I use my tubs in a rack a so I do not need lids.


----------



## BIGBANG (Jun 15, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I use my tubs in a rack a so I do not need lids.


That's not a bad idea mate, I have them on benches in a shed 6 wide about to install a second row to fit more tubs in.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 17, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Google 'the plastic man concrete mixing tub'.


Just for everyones information I have emailed this place and asked for a quote for 10 of the handi bin small tubs and have just recieved a quote of $105 each bin GST inclusive plus freight from Victoria upon order.


----------



## wokka (Jun 17, 2013)

We use Kitab tubs. Australian made and readily available from many hardware stores. If you are making racks you need to be sure that replacement tubs will be avaailable in the future which isn't possible if you source from overseas.


----------



## Maxwell (Jun 18, 2013)

Wokka, Thats a great setup.

Are they the *45 Lt. Heavy Duty Crate - L 600mm x W 400mm x D 220mm?
What Ratio do you run in them?*


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 18, 2013)

wokka said:


> We use Kitab tubs. Australian made and readily available from many hardware stores. If you are making racks you need to be sure that replacement tubs will be avaailable in the future which isn't possible if you source from overseas.




What size mesh do you use and what brand feed?


----------



## wokka (Jun 18, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> What size mesh do you use and what brand feed?



12mm mesh with biomare


----------



## wokka (Jun 18, 2013)

mental said:


> Wokka, Thats a great setup.
> 
> Are they the *45 Lt. Heavy Duty Crate - L 600mm x W 400mm x D 220mm?
> What Ratio do you run in them?*


7 female to 1 male in mating tubs and 1 female with 8 bubs in wet (lactating) tubs


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 18, 2013)

wokka said:


> 12mm mesh with biomare



Thanks  I recently was given a bunch of rats (I thought they were going to be frozen when they were offered) and thought I'd try breeding a few. I set up a rack using 12mm mesh and bought a bag of rat and mouse pellets from the produce store but it mostly just falls through  I take it that's not normal. I'll give Biomare a go


----------



## wokka (Jun 18, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Thanks  I recently was given a bunch of rats (I thought they were going to be frozen when they were offered) and thought I'd try breeding a few. I set up a rack using 12mm mesh and bought a bag of rat and mouse pellets from the produce store but it mostly just falls through  I take it that's not normal. I'll give Biomare a go


Most rat and mouse pellets are 9 or 10mm so 12 mm wire is unsuitable. Some brands have a 14 x14mm block which would work. We worked out the feed we wanted then the mesh to suit. Its a complete system!


----------



## deebo (Jun 18, 2013)

Ausorganics, laucke mills and bio mare work fine in 12mm mesh. Haven't tried any others but I know these ones work.


----------



## priya (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice sharing.


----------

